# Plum wine recipe



## Tori webb (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello!

I stumbled across what i think to be a plum tree! I'm going to pick some this week at some point!
Was wondering if anyone has a recipe as im struggling to find an interesting recipe for a gallon or 2? Has anyome made plum wine? How would I go about it? 

Thanks in advance 
Tori


----------



## StFrancis (Aug 14, 2019)

Jack Keller site has a recipe for about anything.


----------



## salcoco (Aug 15, 2019)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp here is the web site


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 16, 2019)

Give some thought about the type of plum wine you want. Recent bottled what is a classically wine. But there are also some excellent dessert styles that are both rich in flavor and higher ABV. I've had the latter only as commercial products but both are great.


----------



## Vinobeau (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is interesting, but it worked very well:

26 lbs with pits 
19 Lbs pitted Pitted Plums 
14 lbs Sugar 
5 gal Water 
3/4 tsp Tannin 
6 tsp Yeast Nutrient 
1 tsp Yeast Energizer 
3 Tablet Pectic Enzyme 
5 Tsp Acid Blend 
1 pack Premier Cuvee yeast


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 22, 2019)

Vinobeau said:


> I'm not sure if this is interesting, but it worked very well:
> 
> 26 lbs with pits
> 19 Lbs pitted Pitted Plums
> ...




What is the starting volume of that in gallons 10/12


----------



## Vinobeau (Aug 26, 2019)

It was started in a 7 gallon primary. Even though I used a bag for the fruit, I only would up with 20 bottles. Early on, I spilled about 3/4 of a gallon!!


----------



## niemiecsebastian82 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi.
I have read somewhere that plums seed's/pits contain amygdalin. So I rather stay away from them. But might be it's just bull....
Anyways, for strong taste fruit's I always use some apple juice mix. From 10 to 30% of total. Try it some times. 
I personally hate, clean apple wine. But 50/50 apple/ red berries, 5gram/liter of final sugars and 9%alc, love it when sparkling.
Generally my not so long experience tells me that main fruits are:
Apple-sour
Red berries 
Gooseberry-geen
To those I add other, strong/full taste fruit's.
My best regards.


----------

